# Gesucht anbieter von 01805409410



## mike1003 (20 Juni 2014)

Hallo, mein Sohn hat sich dort eingeloggt und ein Abo angeschlossen ;( ich dachte ich dreh hier am Rad. Ich hab dann dort am Telefon direkt gekündigt über die nur 2 in der Kontoverwaltung. ich bin mir aber ed sicher ob das wirklich so funktioniert. Kennt jemand den Anbieter das man sich dort direkt mal meldet. Evtl. ne Service Nummer?

schon mal sehr viele dank


----------



## mike1003 (20 Juni 2014)

"Die Kündigung des Abonnements kann jederzeit problemlos und unabhängig von der Bestellnummer unter der Rufnummer 01805-481999 (0,14 Cent/min aus dem dt. Festnetz, Mobilfunkpreis max. 42 ct/min) erfolgen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Kündigung von dem Anschluss erfolgen muss, an dem auch das Abo abgeschlossen wurde"

ist das richtig? er sagte aktive Abos = 0


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2014)

Ein Abo über eine 01805er Nummer? Das geht doch gar nicht, oder? Wer so eine Nummer anwählt, zahlt im Onlinebilling pro Verbindung. Nachbuchungen dürfte es nicht geben. Wie sollten die dann auch berechnet werden?


----------



## mike1003 (20 Juni 2014)

wenn man bestimmte Tastendruck sagt er 9.90 Abo 10 tage..


----------



## jupp11 (20 Juni 2014)

http://www.tellows.de/num/01805888105
den Schwachsinn einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Teleton (20 Juni 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ein Abo über eine 01805er Nummer? Das geht doch gar nicht, oder? Wer so eine Nummer anwählt, zahlt im Onlinebilling pro Verbindung. Nachbuchungen dürfte es nicht geben. Wie sollten die dann auch berechnet werden?


Klar doch geht das, das ist der klassische Fall eines Voice-Abos. Kannste Dir bei Mr. Next-ID einrichten lassen.


----------



## bernhard (20 Juni 2014)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2010/0...n-anbieter-verzichtet-auf-geld-und-klage-2181


> Beim Voice Abo oder Festnetz-Abo über 0180-Nummern können auf diese Weise schnell zwei- oder gar dreistellige Summen zusammenkommen – obwohl Anrufe auf 0180-Nummern eigentlich nur ganz genau festgelegte Gebühren kosten dürfen.
> 
> Ein Betroffener wollte sich das nicht gefallen lassen. Er sollte ebenfalls für ein angeblich abgeschlossenes Abo zur Kasse gebeten werden, weil von seinem Telefon aus eine 0180-Nummer angerufen und dann eine bestimmte Ziffernfolge gewählt worden sei. Als er nicht bezahlte und einen Mahnbescheid erhielt, ging der angebliche Kunde in die Offensive: Er verlangte die sogenannte Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens. Sprich: Ein Gericht sollte prüfen, ob das Abo-Modell über 0180-Nummern tatsächlich korrekt und zulässig ist.
> 
> ...



Siehe auch:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/voice-abo-klageruecknahme-beim-ag-waldbroel-14-c-35-10.31431/


----------



## mike1003 (20 Juni 2014)

habsch geklärt.. ich hab dort angerufen und es ist gekündigt.. war tatsächlich einmal 9.90 Euro die ich jetzt bezahle muss. puuh nochmal glück gehabt


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2014)

Teleton schrieb:


> Voice-Abo


Was es nicht alles gibt, DANKE!


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2014)

Gut erklärt: http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/abofalle-auf-telefonrechnung-eine-odyssee


----------



## Teleton (20 Juni 2014)

mike1003 schrieb:


> ... war tatsächlich einmal 9.90 Euro die ich jetzt bezahle muss.


Wieso "muss" gezahlt werden???


----------

